
Ask HN: How do you conduct remote technical interview? - anacleto
What are the tools&#x2F;ways you use to conduct coding interviews for Sr. Software Engineers?<p>Do you prefer using riddles&#x2F;whiteboards or near-production environments (with frameworks&#x2F;libraries&#x2F;utils) during your technical interviews?<p>Curious, to hear how do you operate.
======
cimmanom
We give the candidate a take-home challenge (that only takes a couple hours).
For the interview we essentially do in-person code review and discuss the
candidate’s approach and any unusual choices they made.

